# Cinesamples VOXOS: Latest GUI walkthrough + behind the scenes session video!



## Cinesamples (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Here is our first in a series of videos we are preparing to demo the features of our upcoming choir library "VOXOS".

Enjoy!



Download the hi-res video here:
http://www.cinesamples.com/tutorials/VOXOS_Intro.mov

-Mike and Mike @ cinesamples


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video!*

Great legato - especially the last demonstration with the two voices. Sounds perfect for the kind of Apollo 13/Glory choir.


----------



## FireGS (May 30, 2010)

Impressed. Do want more.


----------



## nikolas (May 30, 2010)

You know what I like about such videos? They are bare! No other instruments, nothing to hide anything. Not an amazing demo by an amazing composer (that is not to say that I mind amazing demos! Quite the opposite, I'm building my collection of amazing demos).

The legato sounds really good!

Just wondering if you can combine the phrase builder with legato phrasing...?

BTW: Digital Download? Excellent! YAY! And 8/31 sounds cool, plus 799$ is not amazingly steep or too much compaired to current libraries...

Go VOXOS!

Go Mike (x2) and everyone else!


----------



## sadatayy (May 30, 2010)

nikolas @ Sun May 30 said:


> You know what I like about such videos? They are bare! No other instruments, nothing to hide anything. Not an amazing demo by an amazing composer (that is not to say that I mind amazing demos! Quite the opposite, I'm building my collection of amazing demos).
> 
> The legato sounds really good!
> 
> ...



very intuitive features with the phrase builder ...seems very simple that even a dumby like me can use it ...(watching vid as i type this)


WOW soprano legato very nice what i hear. and i agree what someone said very fair of you to do a naked demo like this. 

wow...i definitely see the horner type choir. this is a must have!

amazing legatos so far. 

i don't get how power house like vsl couldn't make something as real as 2 guys named mike can do??? strange. 


wow... ok. very different from tonehammer requiem. this is a must buy. even if i have requiem i will be purchasing this 100% !!!!!


----------



## Polarity (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

whoa... didn't expected that price.

Anyway, can I ask a question about phrase builder and syllables?
Are those that I see in the demo all the syllables included?

What if I want to make the choir sing (just to make an example) 
SPIRITUS INDOMITUS?
The syllòÒ‹   ÕVµÒ‹   ÕV¶Ò‹   ÕV·Ò‹   ÕV¸Ò‹   ÕV¹Ò‹   ÕVºÒ‹   ÕV»Ò‹   ÕV¼Ò‹   ÕV½ÒŒ   ÕV¾ÒŒ   ÕV¿ÒŒ   ÕVÀÒŒ   ÕVÁÒŒ   ÕVÂÒŒ   ÕVÃÒŒ   ÕVÄÒŒ


----------



## nikolas (May 30, 2010)

sadatayy: It's not only two guys named mikes... I know the third person, plus there's a huge choir! That makes it at least 8 people total! :D LOL

Price wise: After getting used to EW reducing the prices constantly and having Platinum at around 500$ it seems weird to be getting prices around 1000$ again, but, I for one, am happy that prices like that reflect the quality of the new generation of libraries (LASS, HS, VOXOS, Requiem, etc...)


----------



## sadatayy (May 30, 2010)

well it is gonna be 799 at first which is priced competitively with the OTHER choir lib...and i'm assuming they rightfully priced it a little higher because i think voxos is going to have some state of the art intuitive features that other libs including the other one don't have like that cool feature mike just showed to build phrases etc... 

i just hope when voxos comes out they do some kind of deal like TH where if you buy another of their libraries you get a discount ....because i've been wanting to pick something up from them like drums of war etc...........

but anyways i only wish it was coming out sooner. so long to wait :( august 31 but it will be worth it ..


----------



## sadatayy (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

man i just listened again. you guys knocked it out of the ball park! the demo at the end with the 6ths playing between 2 voices was so heavenly. can't wait for more.

i wish i could go into cryogenic sleep and be awakened on the 31 of august :?


----------



## Pietro (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

So far, fantastic!

I guess, this library will have the soft side too, which is what I'm more into.

I love the video, and that it's bare, not hidden under reverb or multiple other patches and stuff.

I'd like to hear some of the sustains sylables, and how they work together with themselves, and combined with staccato (you know, sus ended with stacc for example).

Any dynamic patches? Effects? Shouts?

I don't have money for either of the new choir libraries at this point, so I'm fine waiting, so I could chose better later .

- Piotr


----------



## Cinesamples (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

The reason why the Matrix works is that we actually recorded each sound live and un -altered on the stage. This means there was well over 100 samples recorded per pitch just for the phrase builder. 

This especially pays dividends on the "shorts". Instead of having like 4-5 crossfades in a word lasting half a second or less we have 0, rather the actual thing. We have about 10 more words not featured in the matrix which we most likely will add for the final product. Naturally we couldn't get every single sound of the language but we got well past enough (5 vowels) to make some convincing lines. 
The words connect very well using Greg's scripting.

This is so simple it could be a Geico commercial. The sustains follow the same premise so the phrase builder is locked whether you need short or long etc..

But my favorite thing about the phrase builder, you need to only type it once. Voxos knows how to share the info! 

This hall we recorded in is just amazingly flattering to vocalists, for about an hour while we were recording the sopranos I left the booth and went and sat in the back with some red wine and just listened with aww, remembering I was a musician at that point.

Regarding the future features, we can't yet announce - well I will give one hint, out of the three sections still to massively grow - well true legato might be a good place to look. :D These announcements to come are my favorite parts.

-MB


----------



## Cinesamples (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



Pietro @ Sun May 30 said:


> I'd like to hear some of the sustains sylables, and how they work together with themselves, and combined with staccato (you know, sus ended with stacc for example).
> 
> Any dynamic patches? Effects? Shouts?
> 
> - Piotr




Mike will be making more videos as we go along which will cover all of those. But yes we recorded a TON of FX, tonal and atonal clusters, shouts, grunts, screams, whispers, risers etc....


----------



## handz (May 30, 2010)

Looks like very good lib!
It seems that we are experiencing some trend waves now - Stringlibs, vocal libs... 

I must say that I share my opinion with Nikolas - I thought that in these days prices will go down a bit.

I wish you guys luck with new product, hope to hear more of it soon!


----------



## fido94 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

WOW! Well in short ... I'm sold! It seemed like it was going to be an amazing library and even with one video demo, Mike & Mike proved it to be true.

I have to say, I am a bit disappointed with the introductory price. I wish it is a $200 discount just like what the guys at Tonehammer did.

I already love the the soft side of the library. No need to sell me on it! 8) I hope you guys can demonstrate the "epic" side of it to show its power.

You guys rock! Can't wait for August 31st.


----------



## Ed (May 30, 2010)

The legato sounds pretty awesome actually!

:D

I hope Tonehammer consider doing some video demos like this one...


----------



## Ed (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



fido94 @ Sun May 30 said:


> I have to say, I am a bit disappointed with the introductory price. I wish it is a $200 discount just like what the guys at Tonehammer did.



It is about a $200 discount isn't it?


----------



## Ashermusic (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Looks promising.

Hey Mike, (or is it Mike) if the modwheel controls volume, how do you control vibrato?


----------



## Chaim (May 30, 2010)

Mike, so you can only build words from those syllables in that matrix? That's it? Not a complete word builder thing I guess. 

I like the UI.


----------



## fido94 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



Ed @ Sun May 30 said:


> fido94 @ Sun May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am a bit disappointed with the introductory price. I wish it is a $200 discount just like what the guys at Tonehammer did.
> ...



LOL. Sorry. I didn't look carefully. Yup. $200 off but it's still expensive! errrrrr!!


----------



## Daniel James (May 30, 2010)

Man this is EXACTLY what I was waiting for!

The phrase engine is ingenious! mix that in with the short articulation patches and you can create some epic choir sections....I also like the ability to make my own phrases without having to use crossfades or the modwheel, you instantly get a visual representation of what you will hear when you play the keys.

Also the sound is phenomenal, even in this totally naked setting it was able to fully hold its own, the short articulations sounding epic and the legato (awesome legato BTW) sounding very clear and delicate.

I can't wait to hear more!

Keep up the great work Mike(s)

Dan


----------



## Ed (May 30, 2010)

I imagine this with Requiem would be a helleva combination.


----------



## dogforester (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

:shock: WOW that legato sounds amazing. As others have said perfect for Horner type cues.


----------



## JBacal (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Intimate and angelic legato sound. Very nice.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Having individual SATB legato with THAT sound is absolutely fantastic! *drools*
A few questions:

You recorded all the stuff for the phrasebuilder as both short and sustained, if i got that right? THats very good, so i guess they can be combined in the same phrase builder setup? You mentioned via velocity?
Are those also SATB, or a Male\Female type thing?

What are the legato interval ranges? 1 octave?
The Legato is in 2 dynamic layers? or more?
Do the legato wowels xfade with cc2, i think it would be kewl if you could morph the AA and Oooh in realtime, not sure if thats what you did or not here.-

Do you have a system that incorporates different articulations like legato and whatnot on the same channel? LIke with keyswithces or other (selectable?)conditions?

As much as i love HWW..one of the things im missing ( well i did do my own system after a while...) is a uniform setup that lets you run the whole thing, or whatever u want from one midi channel....even if something simple like a master KS setup etc, would be nice...it seems to me that the strength of these new choir libs will be combining all the different variations and techniques together...so we need ways to facilitate that without the multiple channel setup of the past 

There are ways around that in kontakt offcourse, but some kind of Master KS system for all the patches would be nice 

In any event, congratulations on what looks to be a wicked release, also im glad its not due untill august , becouse im actually gonna have spending money again by then 

Voxos+requiem will be such a cool combo, i can hardly contain myself


----------



## fido94 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

BTW, the quality of the sopranos is reminding me of certain moments of choir from Glory (James Horner)


----------



## José Herring (May 30, 2010)

Sounds good at that tempo, but unless they have a tempo dependent legato script with legato intervals at different speeds then the legato won't be universal. This is my biggest worry with legato libraries, because my music never seems to match the speed at which the legato was recorded at.

But, I do wish all the best because the little bits sound fantastic so far and the stacc seems very useful.

best,

Jose


----------



## synthetic (May 30, 2010)

Sounds great! The syllable sequencer is very slick and legatos sound dreamy.


----------



## mikebarry (May 30, 2010)

I'll try and answer a few things:

The legato is scripted to speed - and even the attack/decay of the note is aware of velocity also. Getting that nice tapered effect when needed. 

We have made this library as "uni" patch as possible and as minimally CC as possible. 

My personal orchestral template is only like 30 tracks, I like to write as close to a finale/sibelius score as I can - so we have carried that mentality over to this library. Sustains and shorts will be in one patch, you just play hard to get shorts and use MW to show Kontakt what kind of short you want, to play sustains you just play lighter Midi velocities - but again telling Kontakt what type of sustain you want. So basically you can have FFF by playing a light velocity. Its quite comfortable to play an idea "live" in this fashion. No separating out patches/tracks or fancy keyswitches. Improvising in this method is the best.

Meanwhile Voxos Engine is keeping track of what "word" you are on, it is ready always to trigger it long or short. 

Hope that explains a little bit - Mike will show more live stuff as we go.

The only CC's being used in the whole library are CC1 (MW) and CC2 (Vowel Choice Fade - Live). Thats it. Its very straight forward and doesn't require a dozen faders being ridden.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



Ashermusic @ Sun May 30 said:


> Looks promising.
> 
> Hey Mike, (or is it Mike) if the modwheel controls volume, how do you control vibrato?



Can I have an answer for this?


----------



## Mike Greene (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Really nice. The sound itself is great, plus the legato sounds very well done. Very, very useful.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

[quote:0bf5693ea5="Mike Greene @ Sun May 30, 2010 11:48 am"]Really nice. The sound itself is great, pluòÓ   ÕwoÓ   ÕwpÓ   ÕwqÓ   ÕwrÓ   ÕwsÓ   ÕwtÓ   ÕwuÓ   ÕwvÓ   ÕwwÓ   ÕwxÓ   ÕwyÓ   ÕwzÓ   Õw{Ó	   Õw|Ó	   Õw}Ó	   Õw~Ó	   ÕwÓ	   Õw€Ó	   ÕwÓ	   Õw‚Ó	   ÕwƒÓ	   Õw„Ó	   Õw…Ó	   Õw†Ó	   Õw‡Ó	   ÕwˆÓ


----------



## mikebarry (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Thanks guys.

The vibrato is built into the samples in a musical fashion. Except for one portion of the library yet to be announced which allows vibrato control.

To avoid the Steven Hawking effect we have no "artificial synthesis" in this library. So with 40 syllables and over 400 slots to fill you can build lots of words. 

The rooms/gear/musicians up there are first rate, the tone of the room is just pristine. We also did our usual tricks to smooth out everything and make it seem real and "not jumpy". 

Best - MB

Off to family BBQ


----------



## sadatayy (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



mikebarry @ Sun May 30 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The vibrato is built into the samples in a musical fashion. Except for one portion of the library yet to be announced which allows vibrato control.
> 
> ...









Stephen Hawking approves of this message


----------



## eschroder (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Well frick.... I don't know which choir library to get... it seems that voxos is TWICE the size of the other one.. .hmmm


----------



## _taylor (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Wow! Sounds great so far!


Looking forward to more demos as they roll.


----------



## EthanStoller (May 30, 2010)

nikolas @ Sun May 30 said:


> You know what I like about such videos? They are bare! No other instruments, nothing to hide anything.


+1


----------



## shakuman (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



eschroder @ Sun May 30 said:


> Well frick.... I don't know which choir library to get... it seems that voxos is TWICE the size of the other one.. .hmmm



Both 0oD


----------



## Douglas R (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Wow! Beautiful sound, guys. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Douglas R (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Wow! Beautiful sound, guys. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



shakuman @ Sun May 30 said:


> eschroder @ Sun May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Well frick.... I don't know which choir library to get... it seems that voxos is TWICE the size of the other one.. .hmmm
> ...



And you credit card number is?


----------



## Daniel James (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



sadatayy @ Sun May 30 said:


> mikebarry @ Sun May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...



haha so he does!


----------



## wqaxsz (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Hi,

thank you for this interesting video.
The sound is smooth.

I noticed two or three things.

Why the attack on the phrase builder example sound triggered (abrupt),
a bit unnatural ?
It sounds like a sudden burst as something was cut from the original attack
or if it was edited to make all the singers sing at the same precise moment.

I find the legato" pleasant" but a bit mechanical.
You can hear the same legato pattern on each attack.
At 5.53 for instance, on the first note the attack sounds natural
but on the following ones less natural
with the same attack.
Sometimes the sound changes from one note to the other (the phase too).

There are some artifacts here and there maybe due to the mov encoding. 
(the mp3 is even worst especially listening to the legato part)

I would be curious to listen to more demos later in september.

Best regards

Laurent


----------



## eschroder (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Question for the Mikes... Will the wordbuilder handle the legato lines or was it built purely for the stacatto notes?

Thanks,
Erick


----------



## TkMassueur (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Rather underwhelmed here. First, I applaud anyone who developes a choir library - I think we all know the human voice is the most difficult instrument to master in the VI world. And I am sure this is a huge undertaking.

That being said however, I find the sound lacking, and well - small. The short articulations sound far from epic - in fact, I hear nothing there that cant already be done with EW's Choirs. The "legato" phrases do in fact sound good - beter there than EW's Choirs, but it's not real "legato"- ie - it still doesnt even sound close to the real thing. Not that anything will sound like the real thing, but in this day and age, I would have expected to be closer than that. And I say that it sounds "small" listen to the choirs in LOTR - now, I am not expecting THAT much "bigness", but there is a huge difference.

In any event, this should be a nice compliment to EW's Choirs, and I do wish CineSamples the best of luck!

Best, 

T


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



TkMassueur @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> Rather underwhelmed here. First, I applaud anyone who developes a choir library - I think we all know the human voice is the most difficult instrument to master in the VI world. And I am sure this is a huge undertaking.
> 
> That being said however, I find the sound lacking, and well - small. The short articulations sound far from epic - in fact, I hear nothing there that cant already be done with EW's Choirs. The "legato" phrases do in fact sound good - beter there than EW's Choirs, but it's not real "legato"- ie - it still doesnt even sound close to the real thing. Not that anything will sound like the real thing, but in this day and age, I would have expected to be closer than that. And I say that it sounds "small" listen to the choirs in LOTR - now, I am not expecting THAT much "bigness", but there is a huge difference.
> 
> ...



I think you are jumping the gun a bit here, you have only seen one demo and its a totally naked one...where as certain other libs may sound bigger right now but the demos are processed and layered to fuck xD. I think you should hold off judgment until you hear some more fleshed out stuff, well thats what I am doing anyway.

Keep in mind libraries dont do the work for you!

Dan


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



TkMassueur @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> The "legato" phrases do in fact sound good - beter there than EW's Choirs, but it's not real "legato"- ie - it still doesnt even sound close to the real thing. Not that anything will sound like the real thing, but in this day and age, I would have expected to be closer than that. T


 
uhm....EW has no sampled legato, and also this is besides VSL, the only lib with FULL SATB legato so far, so "in this day and age" this is pretty much the best option available for that, so i dont know what libs you have since you are able to expect so much better than the best choir legato done yet? 

...its a strange kind of logic to complain about how a new innovative library is not closer to LOTR or whatever when its the best legato done so far? What purpose does that serve, besides being negative? 

IMO this is a VAST improvement upon the existing older alternatives, so why not just...you know ... apriciate a great new library instead of hypothetically assuming it can be done better in this day and age since ...it does not sound like LOTR , lol.

Weird.


----------



## jpjoe (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

sounds lovely and powerful !!! 8) :D


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Voxos is going to also come with a delightful 15 piece boys choir legato. Just for the horner and shore fans.


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



CineSamples @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> Voxos is going to also come with a delightful 15 piece boys choir legato. Just for the horner and shore fans.



wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. where's the pre order button? >8o


----------



## fido94 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Awesome news. when can we expect the next demo walk-through?


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



fido94 @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> Awesome news. when can we expect the next demo walk-through?



I think perhaps this weekend we might have a new video.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



Ed @ Fri Jun 04 said:


> TkMassueur @ Tue Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > The "legato" phrases do in fact sound good - beter there than EW's Choirs, but it's not real "legato"- ie - it still doesnt even sound close to the real thing.
> ...





I think they sound very realistic and I am pleasantly surprised to hear such a good tone! I will be looking forward to hearing more examples and video details. 

TH Requeim sounds great but this sounds like a really good library too. My friend already picked up TH, so I am gonna check it out over the weekend. 

Meanwhile, I will keep a close eye on this choir!


Tanuj.


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*

Our solo soprano singer is on "Ahh" and "Ooo" - her tone was beautiful - can't wait to share a demo of her soon.


I think MP is planning on posting a second video today.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



mikebarry @ Tue Jun 08 said:


> Our solo soprano singer is on "Ahh" and "Ooo" - her tone was beautiful - can't wait to share a demo of her soon.



Wow! I want voxos now!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



mikebarry @ Tue Jun 08 said:


> Our solo soprano singer is on "Ahh" and "Ooo" - her tone was beautiful - can't wait to share a demo of her soon.



Are those with legato?


----------



## shakuman (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jun 09 said:


> mikebarry @ Tue Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Our solo soprano singer is on "Ahh" and "Ooo" - her tone was beautiful - can't wait to share a demo of her soon.
> ...



+1 o-[][]-o


----------



## wqaxsz (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: First Intro Video*



Dan-Jay @ Thu Jun 10 said:


> The legato is very real and i'm really impressed by it. Anyone that thinks it doesn't sound good well...... i really don't know what you're hearing



Hi, 

thank you for the lesson sir.

Laurent


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Hi folks!

New video up: Click the link if you wanna check it out in HD.

Here we show more of the phrase builder and legato trans. Now with Tenors and Basses done, and the phrase builder now has sustains.

Enjoy. More coming soon.


----------



## jpjoe (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

nice 2nd video !!! cant wait for more !!


----------



## artinro (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Excellent! Keep 'em coming guys...


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

awesome work chaps - how do the stacs work in a real world cue against a click - do you have to go back and edit each one to take intro account slow attacks for certain words or have you recorded/edited them so they're all really tight? Certainly sounds tight enough from the demo.
Legato sounding fantastic too and boys choir and solos is a very welcome addition.

Ian


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 10, 2010)

Legato especially sounds great guys - congrats!


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*



Ian Livingstone @ Thu Jun 10 said:


> awesome work chaps - how do the stacs work in a real world cue against a click - do you have to go back and edit each one to take intro account slow attacks for certain words or have you recorded/edited them so they're all really tight? Certainly sounds tight enough from the demo.



All the start points for each sample are carefully fine-tuned until they sound and feel just right. It's a lot of manual work to adjust every individual sample, but it's worth it in the end, since automated software doesn't really do a very good job.


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

AMAZING :shock: 
What looks especially great is the ease of use.


----------



## handz (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds so good! And it looks like you dont need to use billion patches to make one phrase sound nice. My personal winner.


----------



## Lex (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Sounds great!

aLex


----------



## EthanStoller (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

I don't have much experience writing for choir, but hearing and seeing that video makes me want to do a lot more of it. Excellent work!


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

This sounded really great and realistic. The breathing sound is a great idea ! And I wonder how you do that , release sample ? Or a special keyswitch ?


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Great videos ! from what I can see this lib will be very intuitive and easy to use (phrasebuilder). And yeah, it sounds absolutely great.


----------



## Ed (Jun 11, 2010)

This is an exciting library...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

oh i do love it.
But i think i have said this on so many web\forum thingies now i officially qualify as a stalker at this point. :twisted: 

Anyway, this lib has several mic positions, rite?
So this is the "Stage" mic...or a mix ?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 11, 2010)

They've said three mic positions, not sure which this is.

Definitely a different sound than the other choir libraries available, but I love the phrase builder (which maintains the pattern between sus and staccato? wow.), the split SATB, legato soloists and boy's choir, and the legato sounds phenomenal. Can't wait for the next demos, especially legato on solo singers which I have yet to hear done well.

Solo tenor and bass would be great as well, I suppose that would be an easy expansion pack down the road if there's demand for it.

I wonder if you guys have a way to sneak in extra notes to the phrase builder? I'm thinking of situations where the choir is singing together but one of the parts has two eighths where the rest has a quarter. So most just sing Ta but say the altos have Ta-a changing notes. Best case would be the option to insert just the vowel sound of the previous syllable, but even the ability to easily repeat a syllable would be better than having them all go out of sync. I'm thinking something as simple as the sustain pedal (or other controller) causes the phrase pattern to stay on the current syllable.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*



Pzy-Clone @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> oh i do love it.
> But i think i have said this on so many web\forum thingies now i officially qualify as a stalker at this point. :twisted:
> 
> Anyway, this lib has several mic positions, rite?
> So this is the "Stage" mic...or a mix ?



Yup, lib will have several mic positions. What you are hearing is a fullmix of all the mics. We'll get into the whole multi-mic thing in a future video.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 11, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> They've said three mic positions, not sure which this is.
> 
> Definitely a different sound than the other choir libraries available, but I love the phrase builder (which maintains the pattern between sus and staccato? wow.), the split SATB, legato soloists and boy's choir, and the legato sounds phenomenal. Can't wait for the next demos, especially legato on solo singers which I have yet to hear done well.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike,
Actually, I forgot to demo that in the video. If you're holding a chord in the phrase builder, and you change only 1 or 2 notes.... it will play them with the corresponding vowel. So if you're holding a sustain for "Ra", then any internal changing notes will be on "ah". We are definitely going to experiment with integrating transitions into the phrase builder and see how it works.

Mike


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 11, 2010)

Dang, you guys are seriously on the ball.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Looks and sounds very promising! Any price and date set?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 11, 2010)

It's in the end of the first video - August 31, $999 with an intro sale of $799.

You guys may want to put that info on the website so it's easier to find.


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Sounds really amazing, guys! Congrats!

Love those legato's! 8) 
Also nice you've included a boys choir and soloists (with legato)!

Makes me almost regret buying requiem tbh..


----------



## zvenx (Jun 11, 2010)

Am I the only one, that would prefer video one's approach of high velocity being staccato and low velocity being sustains? I guess it is from bass sample libraries where the slap/pop bass patches usually have pop at the highest velocities and that for more aggresive stuff in general I prefer to use staccato and for aggresive, I am thinking hard heavy playing, you know high velocity 
rsp


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

No i also prefer it that way. I am sure we can add a inverse switch and a few other customizable options.


----------



## Pietro (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Hey guys.

Pretty nice so far.

I'd like to hear how sustained sylables work together. So far, all of the ones in the demos were detached, maybe besides the Sact-Tus, which sounds pretty good.

Obviously either there will be some major trouble joining those sylables (especially the ones that start or end with a vowel) or you guys are supersmart and have that worked out somehow .

Hope that's the latter.

- Piotr


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Piotr, 

Yeah, it's just a matter of putting the releases closer to the attacks. My random, freestyle playing certainly doesn't demonstrate that. In the next video, I'll sequence something and show you how the phrases can connect.

Oh and to echo Mike Barry, yeah, the velocity/sustain thing will be customizable in settings. Mike and I have definitely argued about this one. Maybe we'll do a little poll here and see what the general preference is to set as the default... MB is probably right. I'm one of those people who likes to turn "inverse look" on in xbox first person shooters. Pressing UP on the controller should look DOWN, I don't care what anyone says.

MP


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 11, 2010)

> I'm one of those people who likes to turn "inverse look" on in xbox first person shooters. Pressing UP on the controller should look DOWN, I don't care what anyone says.



Agreed. But you got the velocity/sustain thing all wrong


----------



## muzicphiles (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

i loved the demos.. ! i am surely signing up for this one !
i loved the gui script of keyswitches ... very clean and very impressive.

the new video shows extreme ease in usability ! 

hope to see more videos of this library ...
following


----------



## Ed (Jun 11, 2010)

CineSamples @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> t. I'm one of those people who likes to turn "inverse look" on in xbox first person shooters. Pressing UP on the controller should look DOWN, I don't care what anyone says.
> 
> MP



I don't have any consoles these days, but are you saying that is NOT the default setting?

:shock:


----------



## interoctave (Jun 11, 2010)

It also seems more intuitive to me for the staccatos to be played at high velocity and the sustains to be played softer. But if there's an inverse switch, I guess it doesn't matter. (As long as the default is the way I described.)


----------



## Pietro (Jun 11, 2010)

Ed @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> I don't have any consoles these days, but are you saying that is NOT the default setting?
> 
> :shock:



Does your mouse pointer go down when you move your mouse up? :D

- Piotr


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember some of the old flight sim games had the controls reversed, so holding UP would go downwards and holding DOWN would go upwards...


----------



## Ed (Jun 12, 2010)

Pietro @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Ed @ Fri Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any consoles these days, but are you saying that is NOT the default setting?
> ...



Yea but a joystick is different!


----------



## Animus (Jun 12, 2010)

I think it sounds awesome and much easier to use than Requiem from the looks of it. Requiem sounds amazing but looks like it takes some major programming.


----------



## Ed (Jun 12, 2010)

Animus @ Sat Jun 12 said:


> I think it sounds awesome and much easier to use than Requiem from the looks of it. Requiem sounds amazing but looks like it takes some major programming.



It does look a lot easier to be fair.. Requiem will get a more and more easy to use I think once they get some good K4 updates out. Seems like Im going to have to get both eventually. sigh! I think its not an either or situation though since Requiem is a different kind of product.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jun 12, 2010)

It sounds beautiful. Excellent work.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

As wonderful as these first two demos sound - you just sold me with the 'boys choir' announcement. Have a client right now that can't get past the cue in LOTR when Gandolf bites it. I'll probably have to hire a young boy/girl to do this sort of lament unless you are releasing by mid July :D . Can't wait to hear the legato on the solo boy - done well, that patch alone will sell many copies of this library IMHO.


Congrats you guys.


----------



## Animus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*



Rob Elliott @ Sat Jun 12 said:


> As wonderful as these first two demos sound - you just sold me with the 'boys choir' announcement. Have a client right now that can't get past the cue in LOTR when Gandolf bites it. I'll probably have to hire a young boy/girl to do this sort of lament unless you are releasing by mid July :D . Can't wait to hear the legato on the solo boy - done well, that patch alone will sell many copies of this library IMHO.
> 
> 
> Congrats you guys.



Doesn't Giovanni have a boys choir? Might be good enough to tide you over.


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Ah the boys were just charming and so cinematic sounding. Their soprano range especially at a dynamic level of soft is incredibly haunting and hollow. 

The funny thing is though they were mostly 8-12 years old many of them have sang on several video games and trailers and stuff like that. Even the children were experienced! 

The soloist is just a brilliant musician, a soloist with the symphony and a great artist. A really pure tone. You guys will surely enjoy him. He has that instantly recognizable beautiful, abbey-like tone.

The direction we went with the alto was very cool - probably not what you would think.


----------



## muzicphiles (Jun 17, 2010)

Animus @ Sat Jun 12 said:


> I think it sounds awesome and much easier to use than Requiem from the looks of it. Requiem sounds amazing but looks like it takes some major programming.



i compeletly agree with you. i have just played with a few patches of requim ...and i felt the same way..

tonehammer has mastered their round robin side of programming how ever they are extremely slacky and uncompetitive on the scripting front. The libraries sound really rich and beautiful but the interfacing is extremely bland...
Requiem has all the content but yes, if they'd introduce a word builder script .it will be a great time saver... 
coming back to the topic of discussion 
keenly waiting for the next VOXOS video.. ! o-[][]-o


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Fancy a peak at our solo soprano in early form?

http://forum.cinesamples.com/

It's over here.


----------



## Ed (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Second Video*

Weird, i went and found the thread then I go to look again and it says I have to register to see it.

Still, sounded nice from what I heard.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano*

Yup Ed you need to register to view (its ok though its free  

Also we through up a small, full orchestrated cue, showing off some of the FX.


EDIT: put up a second FX cue as well - more tonal.


----------



## jpjoe (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*

i like alot the tone of the solo soprano. I can already imagine making a hollywoody big drama scene with this tone. great job ! 8)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*

The little sampling of the soprano had pretty wide and intense vibrato.

Will there be other choices or styles of vibrato available in solo voices?

.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, that's some pretty phenomenal legato transitions on the solo soprano.

I remember how disappointed I was hearing Voices of Passion's "legato" for the first time - I'm still not sure if that's how it's supposed to sound or if it was broken and they never managed to fix it.


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*

For the soprano we tried to pay less attention to the vibrato as we were going for the stylistic Morricone thing. However the soft layers have less vibrato. We did record some stale tone on the soprano - we haven't implemented it yet but perhaps we should add it.

For the boy there is no vibrato either way, its a stale tone as is stylistic for the boys - they are trained not to sing with vibrato.

For the Lisa Gerrardy alto we got four layers of sustains, each having vibrato and then non vibrato. So for the alto you will have plenty of non vibrato to crossfade with. 

Again the whole principle was to set our minds on a style and capture that.


----------



## Justus (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*



mikebarry @ Tue Jun 22 said:


> For the soprano we tried to pay less attention to the vibrato as we were going for the stylistic Morricone thing. However the soft layers have less vibrato. We did record some stale tone on the soprano - we haven't implemented it yet but perhaps we should add it.
> 
> For the boy there is no vibrato either way, its a stale tone as is stylistic for the boys - they are trained not to sing with vibrato.
> 
> ...



That sounds just brilliant, and the audio snippet too!!!


----------



## Polarity (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*

Lisa Gerrard and Morricone type of vocalist? wow!! :D
Great choice.
Just what is really needed instead of the usual operatic types!

Morricone's style in teh demo sounds really close to the original vocalistòåZ   Ú ÓåZ   Ú ÔåZ   Ú ÕåZ   Ú ÖåZ   Ú ×åZ   Ú ØåZ   Ú ÙåZ   Ú ÚåZ   Ú ÛåZ   Ú ÜåZ   Ú ÝåZ   Ú ÞåZ   Ú ßåZ   Ú àåZ


----------



## Justus (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*



Polarity @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Lisa Gerrard and Morricone type of vocalist? wow!! :D
> Great choice.
> Just what is really needed instead of the usual operatic types!
> 
> ...



"Once Upon a Time in The West"

in German it has a different title: "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" (Play the Song of Death) named after the famous line in the flashback with the harmonica.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*

Hey Mike - is there an update to the expected release?


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*

I think we are relatively on schedule, we had a delay of about 10 days when Mike P and his wife had their little baby boy and then Mike B crashed his road bike with a bad concussion. So we might be 10 days off or so but we can't do much about that.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*



mikebarry @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> ....when Mike P and his wife had their little baby boy



Congrats!



mikebarry @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> ...and then Mike B crashed his road bike with a bad concussion.



OWWWW!!!! Hope you're ok!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples VOXOS: Glimpse of the solo soprano; + FX*



mikebarry @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> I think we are relatively on schedule, we had a delay of about 10 days when Mike P and his wife had their little baby boy and then Mike B crashed his road bike with a bad concussion. So we might be 10 days off or so but we can't do much about that.




Thanks Mike.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 21, 2010)

Greg Schlaepfer gives us a quick walkthrough of the latest iteration of the VOXOS user interface. Also, some behind the scene Seattle session video!!

Interface walkthrough:
http://www.cinesamples.com/samples/VOXOS_7-20.mp4

Behind the scenes Seattle session video:
http://www.cinesamples.com/samples/VOXOS-Large-EDIT.mov


We continue to post stuff at our forum: http://forum.cinesamples.com/viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 21, 2010)

Inspiring stuff, thanks for the behind the scenes. : >


----------

